# Soundcard calibration - Does this look right? Link fixed



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

http://webcity.net/rew.htm



Thank you


Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Soundcard calibration - Does this look right?*

*Page not found*...............

Simply go to out post padding page and make five dummy posts and then come back and show your graph. You'll get a lot more play that way.

brucek


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

Any ideas? 

Honestly I've tried every option & level setting possible, always with the same results. I can find no option (save SPDIF) for loopback recording. 



Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I can find no option (save SPDIF) for loopback recording.


You have the line-in enabled in playback. That's a no-no. It's called monitor mode and causes feedback.
Mute the line-in and all other Playback Mixer options except Master and Wave.
The line-in is only enabled in the Record Mixer - not the Playback Mixer (which you show in your jpg).
To select the Record Mixer - select Options - Properties - Recording

brucek


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

brucek said:


> You have the line-in enabled in playback. That's a no-no. It's called monitor mode and causes feedback.
> Mute the line-in and all other Playback Mixer options except Master and Wave.
> The line-in is only enabled in the Record Mixer - not the Playback Mixer (which you show in your jpg).
> To select the Record Mixer - select Options - Properties - Recording
> ...


Thanks for the help, and the patience, brucek.

I muted line-in playback.
Selected line-in in the recording mixer.

http://webcity.net/rew.htm

Same results :scratch:

I'm beginning to feal one of those "uninstall the software and forget about it because you're not smart enough to use it" moments coming on...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I muted line-in playback.


But your Playback Mixer jpg should look like this below then with all these muted with checkmarks, and the Wave and master enabled as shown?









brucek


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, muted as shown (new images at link).


Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Yes, muted as shown (new images at link)


Below is what I see? It's incorrect.









brucek


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

See below.


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, that looks good.

Let's now discuss why both left and right line-in channel VU meters show a signal, when you should only have a single loopback cable on the right hand channel?

brucek


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

brucek said:


> OK, that looks good.
> 
> Let's now discuss why both left and right line-in channel VU meters show a signal, when you should only have a single loopback cable on the right hand channel?
> 
> brucek



My sound card has only 3.5mm inputs and outputs - I am using a stereo 3.5mm cable, from line-out to line-in.

I assumed (incorrectly?) that REW would be generating a signal on the right channel only. 


Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My sound card has only 3.5mm inputs and outputs


You require 2 stereo splitter adapters so as to 'break-out' the left and right channels. I've seen the incorrect use of both channels in the soundcard cal cause feedback (as you have).

Hook a single cable from the right line-out to right line-in.

The adapters are also required (once you have the soundcard cal complete) when you plug the SPL meter into the calibrated right channel, and also to use the right channel line-out to your receiver.

This adapter or better this adapter, from this thread.

brucek


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I'm actually seeing the light here... 3.5mm Line-out to L & R splitter, R to R of L & R splitter to 3.5mm line-in.


----------



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, guess we were typing at the same time 

Got it brucek, thanks for all your help!


Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, leave the left channel open for all your REW use. It isn't used (since you have selected right). That will be the calibrated channel.

brucek


----------

